# Today in History - Soldiers who sacrificed their lives for our Motherland



## The Eagle

This thread is dedicated particularly to the Soldiers who sacrificed their lives for our motherland. New posts will be shared here referring DG ISPR updates on subject. It is requested to avoid irrelevant discussion and off-topic posting.

Posts will contain necessary information in regard to Op day or area along with the names of martyrs and awards, respectively.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
29


----------



## Cent4

Whats AL MIZAN.

Edit. Found the folowing. But it says that the operation was between 2002-2006.

The Pakistan Army joint operations are;
Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006)
Operation Rah-Haq (November 2007)
Operation Sher-e-Dil ( September 2008)
Operation Zalzala (2008-2009)
Operation Sirat-e-Mustaqeem (2008)
Operation Rah-e-Rast (May 2009)
Operation Rah-e-Nijaat ( October 2009)
Operation Koh-e-Sufaid (July 2011)
Operation Zarb-e-Azb (2013)
Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad February 2017
Operation Khyber-1 ;on 17th October, 2014
Operation Khyber-2 –February 2015 to June 15th, 2015
Operation Khyber-3 -August, 2016 to July 2017
Operation Khyber-4 in July, 2017

Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006)

This was the first major Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006)
of Pakistan Army against the militant groups working against Pakistan. At that time the Army Chief was General Pervez Musharraf, who deployed forces in FATA of around 70,000-80,000 men. The loss security personnel’ was around 1200-1500 soldiers as it was the first major operation inside the country and the army faced a huge loss due to lack of information about the methodology of the enemy, their hideouts and barely know-how of the terrain. Full convoys were targeted by the Taliban militants in the initial stages causing many casualties. Besides the basic infantry, Special Force units of the Pakistan Army, the elite SSG (Special Service Group) were also directly engaged in fighting. This operation comprised of many small operations too such as Operation Kalosha II, which took place in South Waziristan. Lack of public and national support at that time created hurdles in the smooth progress of the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sabretooth

Cent4 said:


> Whats AL MIZAN.
> 
> Edit. Found the folowing. But it says that the operation was between 2002-2006.
> 
> The Pakistan Army joint operations are;
> Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006)
> Operation Rah-Haq (November 2007)
> Operation Sher-e-Dil ( September 2008)
> Operation Zalzala (2008-2009)
> Operation Sirat-e-Mustaqeem (2008)
> Operation Rah-e-Rast (May 2009)
> Operation Rah-e-Nijaat ( October 2009)
> Operation Koh-e-Sufaid (July 2011)
> Operation Zarb-e-Azb (2013)
> Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad February 2017
> Operation Khyber-1 ;on 17th October, 2014
> Operation Khyber-2 –February 2015 to June 15th, 2015
> Operation Khyber-3 -August, 2016 to July 2017
> Operation Khyber-4 in July, 2017
> 
> Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006)
> 
> This was the first major Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006)
> of Pakistan Army against the militant groups working against Pakistan. At that time the Army Chief was General Pervez Musharraf, who deployed forces in FATA of around 70,000-80,000 men. The loss security personnel’ was around 1200-1500 soldiers as it was the first major operation inside the country and the army faced a huge loss due to lack of information about the methodology of the enemy, their hideouts and barely know-how of the terrain. Full convoys were targeted by the Taliban militants in the initial stages causing many casualties. Besides the basic infantry, Special Force units of the Pakistan Army, the elite SSG (Special Service Group) were also directly engaged in fighting. This operation comprised of many small operations too such as Operation Kalosha II, which took place in South Waziristan. Lack of public and national support at that time created hurdles in the smooth progress of the operation.



That was a low point but the armed forces came out victorious gracefully alhamdulillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Today in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

Today in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mudas777

Our nation salutes you for your courage, bravery and the sacrifices you gave for our tomorrows world. Allah hope grants you the highest place in Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Today in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Today In History.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

*04th August in History.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sohailbarki

Great Imitative
Keep Up the good work, May Allah give them the highest ranks in Jannah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Today in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

06th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

07th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

08th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Today in History

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cuirassier

The numbers and awards are mostly correct but there are discrepancies.


----------



## The Eagle

Today in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

11th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

12 August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

13th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

16th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

19th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

21st August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

*22nd August in History.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

_*23rd August in History.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

mudas777 said:


> Our nation salutes you for your courage, bravery and the sacrifices you gave for our tomorrows world. Allah hope grants you the highest place in Jannah.


Ameen Ya Rubbul Alameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

26th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

27th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

28th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

29th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

30th August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

31st August in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

2nd September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

3rd September in History

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






Tribute to Martyrs & their Families | Defence Day 2019 Promo | (ISPR Official Promo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

4th September in History

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

6th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

7th September in History

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

8th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

9th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

10th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

12th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

13th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

15th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

16th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

17th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

18th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

19th September in History.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

@The Eagle
Please could you check and update on following please
1. On 12th September, 1965, Major Aziz Bhatti attained martyrdom and awarded N.H. No mention in 12th September post.
2. How can there are 110 and so soldiers died in opening days of 1965, while 235 on 22nd September, 1965? Was there any specific incidence on 22nd sep, 1965, where so much soldiers martyred?
3. There are soldiers death mentioned on 25th, 26th, 27th also. What were these losses about after ceasefire on 23-24 september?
Thanks in advance


----------



## The Eagle

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Please could you check and update on following please



Thanks for highlighting.



Rajput_Pakistani said:


> 1. On 12th September, 1965, Major Aziz Bhatti attained martyrdom and awarded N.H. No mention in 12th September post.



That was 10th September and post is updated.



Rajput_Pakistani said:


> How can there are 110 and so soldiers died in opening days of 1965, while 235 on 22nd September, 1965? Was there any specific incidence on 22nd sep, 1965, where so much soldiers martyred?



The last day before ceasefire that Pakistan Army was confronting Indian Army on three different fronts.



Rajput_Pakistani said:


> 3. There are soldiers death mentioned on 25th, 26th, 27th also. What were these losses about after ceasefire on 23-24 september?



Beside hostilities at few points; it is safe to assume that so & so dates are mentioned when soldiers succumbed to injuries.


----------



## Cuirassier

These figures prove Pakistan suffered lesser cas, unlike what Wiki quote.


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

inalillahi wainailaihi rajiun
Long live the state, republic and the sultanate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

great thread for our heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vortex

Thanks @The Eagle for all the informations you give us here.

It remind us the sons, the brothers, the fathers, the Men who gave their life for us.

May Allah open the doors of the greatest jannat for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226907872463872010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146462226863276033


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today in History


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

May Allah open the doors of the greatest Jannat for all of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SQ8



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Continuing from the last update.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle




----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

